# sod work



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anybody on here do sod work? My grass looks like crap. Yhinking about having it scraped up and new sod put down.


----------



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

I do some sod work, and I have an associate, we combine and do lawns and other types of landscape. Are you in the Navarre , area, or where? Email me if you will direct at [email protected], I have been in business 7 years . Thank you. 

Bill


----------

